# Stalls.. Pros and Cons?



## Hunterhackrider20 (Aug 30, 2015)

I only have a run in shed for my 3 horses. I want stalls, but my mom says that the horses would get bored, and it would just be to complicating. Stalls are something I would like to have. To use before shows so my paint doesn't get grass stains, and my 32 y/o pony takes an hour to eat alfalfa cubes and grain. It'd be nice to put him in a stall so that the other horses can't eat his food. Stalls would just be really nice to have... Pros and Cons? Thanks!:runninghorse2:


----------



## amberly (Dec 16, 2012)

You could try turn out stalls - stalls with their own separate small run.

Here are my pros and cons for boxed stalls.
Pros: 
- always dry
- cleaner
- easier to attend to and catch horse
- for the older pony (especially at 32) could be helpful to protect more from the cold and weather.

Cons:
- cleaning every day
- less room to move around
- will get bored with less space
- still possible to get stains, they still lay down in the stalls
- back to the 32 yo pony, you would still want her to have pasture time to move around and stay healthy
- 

that's all I have at the moment.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

I have stalls for the winter. Even so, my horses get almost daily turnout. It's only when there is ice and extreme cold that they are stalled 24/7. My stalls went from April to almost 2 weeks ago with my horses outside and the stalls empty.


----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

Our horses run out most of the time with a run in for shelter, they also have a stall in the barn as well. I like to bring them in to their stalls to feed them grain and also my mare likes to have a lie down in her stall. They are out most of the time but the stalls are available when we want them, such as if I ride alone the other horse goes in his stall til I come back, really bad weather they come in for the night, if a horse needs medical care and stall rest.
I like them out with the run in but it is nice to have a stall if you need it.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

You need to decide exactly what you are going to use those stalls for....
Mom may be right and she may be wrong... :shock:

So...the horses are turned out most of the time...
Why would this change?

If you are looking to have a stall for your old pony to eat his meal in peace and safety... YES!
If you are looking to punish a horse and keep him locked in, NO!

Stalls can make your life easy or very hard...your choice.

I have stalls, a nice barn and pasture space for my horses.
My horses are fed their feed in their stall with the door closed so they eat their ration, not anyone elses and no one pesters them while eating, *period.*
Once done eating they are put out of the stall and the doors are closed shut,_ locked...._
They have access to the overhang area {mine is roughly 18' wide} to get out of the sun, rain, bugs...whatever. They are free to come and go at will, just _not_ gain access to their stalls unless I am at the barn.

Pros, you can monitor and make sure of who is eating what.
Place to keep them "tucked in" if a injury warrants that.
Cons, you will be cleaning stalls, buying more bedding if you bed stalls and possibly buying more buckets if you lock the horses in...each horse needs water & feed buckets in their stall.
It takes longer to "feed" as you now must do water buckets of cleaning and filling them...all adds time.
Cons...the expense of building, fixing the stall if damaged....

Me....
I would not not have a stall or two for my horses. {Each has a dedicated stall actually}
I have found though that if you think you are keeping one in and the others out without a fuss...think again!
You want to keep your horse show ring clean be prepared to keep the herd together whatever that takes or you will have one ****ed off horse come morning and possibly more of a mess to clean and deal with because of it...yes, experienced it firsthand!

All of this conversation you would do well to put on paper.
A Pro column and a Con column....
List everything you can think of in the appropriate space then go to mom and show her.
If it is heavily in favor of stalls, maybe you have a chance.
If it is heavily in favor of no stalls, then that is your answer.
If it is a toss-up and pretty even...then it is moms decision.
Moms decision rules as she is also the one with the $$ to spend or not...
Remember it takes $$ for dreams to become a reality....sometimes we forget that in our want this want that....
:runninghorse2:...
_jmo.._


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

We have stalls just to use for extremely bad weather or feeding. The horses are outside 98% of the time. This way we have them if we need them, but don't have to clean them every day !
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

I use my stalls for feed time, extreme weather or sickness/illness. My horses never stay in if they don't need to. During the summer I let them stay in for a few hours when the sun is going down as the black flies drive my older mare crazy and despite lots of fly spray, fly mask and sheet she would run herself into the ground. So I let them stay in a few hours for the worse of the flies then they go back out. 

I prefer 24/7 turn out as my horses are happier and healthier for it. But I like bringing them in twice a day for feeding to check them over and control their diets. 

Stalls have their place though and im sp grateful to have them.


----------



## dawnandduke2002 (Sep 28, 2015)

*Stall Lover*

Okay, personally, I think that stalls are amazing. My horse, Duke, doesn't get to come inside unless it's either really hot, really cold, or there is bad weather, and he never gets locked inside, but you could if you wanted to keep the other horses away. The same rules apply to my bottle calf Peanut, my three mini donkeys, and my five hereford heifers. But, in the back of my barn it is bare, like stalls were built in the front half, but not the back. So, I split it in half, cut a door out, and wallah a run in shelter was built. I covered the floor in sand, then some shavings. I know that they could eat it, but my animals don't. And, remember that the stall you build will probably get broken somehow. For instance, one of my heifers decided she wanted nothing to do with going in her stall that day and went on a kicking rampage; needless to say, one of my wooden posts is completely shattered. So, be ready to fix stuff on a daily bases. Also, cribbing has never been a problem for me, but it is for some people. This wasn't really pros and cons but I find stalls have very good use, not only for the animals, but then you can feel like a real professional horse owner. :loveshower::wink:


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

horseylovingguy is right about one horse unhappy being separated, but that's life in a herd determined and maintained by humans, so, too bad.
To me, the training to isolate members of the herd is necessary, so that my horses will always see ME as the herd leader and their company.
Everything gets better with practice.
Something else that nobody mentioned (I think.) My three horses have their own separate pee and poo places in their stalls. I only spot clean the poo and remove wet bedding, and then sweep dry where the wet bedding was, and add more where necessary. If the weather is terrible I may have to strip all of the bedding, but you are wasting money stripping the stall every day.
We have had many discussions about stall floors, _and I always prefer rubber mats_--just ANOTHER expense for stall keeping--*but you HAVE to have 3/4 inch thick rubber mats if the floor is concrete.* You are risking serious injury to your horses if you do not. The must be mats designed for livestock. 
If you show, I can GUARANTEE that your outside horse will have found a way to roll in manure or something else the day before or morning of a show. Some people get up at 4-5AM JUST to clean up their horses before show day. Fresh bedding will keep your horse pretty clean before you trailer. You may need to spot clean a leg, but the day before grooming should still look pretty good.


----------



## Kristyjog (Nov 11, 2013)

We prefer each horse has their own stall and paddock connected. We do turn out in pairs or threes depending how they get along. Our horses range from age 5 easy do-er on hay to a hard doing 24 yr old slow eating wave mouth, then a few horses that lie in-between. So everyone is on a different diet and I like knowing they are getting exactly what they need. We also show so being able to lock them in their stalls helps keep them clean before a show. They all are use to being stalled alone making it easier at shows being stalled. Sometimes I do wish they were all turned out and I just toss hay twice a day and clean once  It is time consuming feeding and cleaning twice a day, its a good hour morning and afternoon. Also when we go out of town, we have someone horse savvy to feed, clean and turn out.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jan1975 (Sep 7, 2015)

I say if mom is writing the checks she gets to choose (coming from a mom).


----------



## HarleyWood (Oct 14, 2011)

I have stalls i love and hate them!!!

Pros,
My stall baby loves them
he can eat his grain and hay without the other two trying to eat it. 
I can make sure they get enough hay with out over feeding.
keeps them clean
i can monitor how much they drink
i put them in during bad weather
and i can put them in when i ride and keep everyone happy

I put them in during bad weather, i put them in when i ride and feed them. 

Cons,
my lead horse hates them
cleaning them
filling up buckets 2 to 3 times a day for water
Having to throw them hay twice to three times a day
A lot more time and work.
they take up room in my arena and thats why we are getting rid of them

My lead horse will act up and upset the other two horses. hes gotten better but still doesnt like them


----------

